# In the market for a new bow



## ehund10 (Oct 1, 2012)

I have finally decided that I am going for a new bow. It's not that my current bow won't do the job, I'm just curious to try something more modern. Also, heading up to Michigan State next year I know they have a sweet new archery range. I'm probably not gonna buy it until next year sometime when I save the money and hopefully the 2012s drop down in price. I'm set on a Mathews. I want something that will last me a long time and I have heard lots of good things. The question is now, which one. I am going to get out to a dealer sometime soon to shoot what they have. I just want to get some opinions first! Here are a few that I have in mind:

Z7
Z7 Mag
Z7 Xtreme
Heli-m

Thanks for looking!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

it doesnt need to be a mathews to be a nice bow. whichever feels the best for you is what you want. i just went through the whole process. i shot hoyts, mathews, bears, bowtechs. strother wrath won me over, greag hunting bow fast quiet and very accurate. the helium was a nice bow but still the strothe was better in my hand. i say shoot a bunch and choosw 1. suprisingly the hoyt rampage xt came in second for me and was in the 500 dollar range. i would have gonr with that if i didnt find the strother.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Come on TK! You know Mathews are the only bows that are any good....... just watch any hunting show. Deer can only be killed with a Mathews bow or a TC muzzleloader'....... jeeze


----------



## goblue20 (Sep 1, 2010)

Do yourself a favor and shoot everything you can get your hands on. You might be surprised at what you like. 

Mathews makes a nice bow, but they haven't changed much since the original z7 came out. I shot one for a year and it is a nice bow. The new Bear line looks pretty impressive. The newer PSEs are real nice bows too and can be picked up used at a pretty good price. Go with what feels good. Don't get stuck on buying just for the brand name. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ehund10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Another thing I should add is my price range.. If I can get a top of the line used bow for a mid range new bow price then I would get one. So my range is anywhere up to 700. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

you wont find a new mathews for under 700. bear, hoyt and pse all have nice newer bows in that price range. look into some 2012 models and you can find a great bow for the money. go to a few shops and shoot a bunch of bows, what feels best in your hand and what feels good when you let the arrow go is what you want. dont look at the names, just shoot them all and pick the best for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BASEK2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Look at Mission Archery, Its the same company as Matthews just w/ a lower price tag. The Ballistic is a sweet shooting bow and compact. 

And as previous posts have stated, try shooting multiple bows to truly figure out what feels the best.


----------



## 1ludman (Jun 26, 2012)

I have shot and loved mathews bows for years now,and currently own a z7extreme and love it. I would suggest not only shooting other bows but have a friend shoot one as you stand close by, you will get th o hear also how quiet some bows are compared to others.


----------



## smokinsam (Apr 8, 2012)

ehund10 said:


> Another thing I should add is my price range.. If I can get a top of the line used bow for a mid range new bow price then I would get one. So my range is anywhere up to 700.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 check out the elite hunter or the elite answer.smooth,quiet and fairly fast.and there in your price range with nothing on it tho.


----------



## smokinsam (Apr 8, 2012)

I have been in the hunt for a new bow myself.I was gonna go with an elit for a good price until i picked up the new strothers wrath sho.
I am getting the strothers.a bit pricey but it feels awesome.The elite is extremely nice to.my final decision came down to the fact that strothers is made in michigan.lol


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

If you look hard enough you can find the Mathews for around $700. 

But with that said. Shoot them all man. I shot 3 Mathews, 4 Hoyts, 2 Elites, and didn't like the feel in my hand of the Bear, PSE, Bowtech, or Strother bows. All before I finally made a decision. You'll know the bow you want to buy once ya shoot it for the first time. 

What's your draw length like? Mines a 30" and I didn't like the z7x because of the sharp string angle it had when at full draw. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ehund10 (Oct 1, 2012)

88luneke said:


> If you look hard enough you can find the Mathews for around $700.
> 
> But with that said. Shoot them all man. I shot 3 Mathews, 4 Hoyts, 2 Elites, and didn't like the feel in my hand of the Bear, PSE, Bowtech, or Strother bows. All before I finally made a decision. You'll know the bow you want to buy once ya shoot it for the first time.
> 
> ...


My draw is 28.5. So not too long. I am looking for a bare bow too, I don't need the sight or anything like that I have basically all new accessories so I would rather start bare


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## iceoiler (Apr 11, 2011)

Check out mission, shoot the venture, if it didnt say mission venture, you would think it's the Mathews z7, can't tell the two bows apart, made by same company mission is good price. I shoot a Hoyt alpha max 32, haven't found anything that would make me switch, it fits me. The pse bow madness xs is a cool shooting compact bow as well you might want to shoot.


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 17, 2011)

I agree you need to shoot many bows. I've owned many brands the last two have been mathews. And they are very high quality but have been lagging on the tech as of late. There new 2013stuff looks good have been shooting some of them and they are nice. I also shot hoyt which was nice. And pse but pse seems so cheaply made. Kinda like bear bows. Ive owned both and it seems theres no differense between the 300 and 900 dollars bows. Good luck with your search 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sniperx043 (Nov 27, 2012)

Here's my opinion.. if u have a price range of 700.. go and shoot every bow u can get ur hands on.. pick out the top 2-3 u really like.. look online for that bow.. I know several places where people buy brand new bows and resell them after shooting them 10x for a cheaper price.. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mbatson (Oct 10, 2010)

z7/extreme hands down 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trs (Jan 11, 2009)

I just purchased a new bow with a similar budget as yourself and picked up a used 2012 Elite Answer for $550. Like many have said I shot as many bows as I could get my hands on and narrowed it down to 4 bows. I've always been a Mathews guy and the Z7 was on my list but I honestly felt most comfortable with Athens and Elite. 

There are a lot of great bows out there and if your not stuck on brand take some try and shoot as many as you can. I was happy that I did and was able to search for the right deal.


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

I myself am a bowtech guy. Not telling u to go buy one but there are a lot of great weapons out there for a lower price. Ross, elite, and diamond. But just remember, you get what you pay for. The big name companies are big for a reason. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ehund10 (Oct 1, 2012)

monczunski said:


> I myself am a bowtech guy. Not telling u to go buy one but there are a lot of great weapons out there for a lower price. Ross, elite, and diamond. But just remember, you get what you pay for. The big name companies are big for a reason.
> Then you sir, will appreciate my choice
> 
> 
> ...





Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Great choice. Got an assassin when it came out. And was planning on getting a new one this year but they re released the destroyer. So in my eyes that gives them an extra year to create a fine piece of art. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

